# Amtrak hiring process



## Lisa (Dec 18, 2015)

I've gotten all the way up to the face to face interview and was told I would know if I got the job before the year ends. But just curious. I heard there's two physicals. Is that true ?


----------



## ABDeh88 (Dec 31, 2015)

What position are you applying for?


----------



## Lisa (Jan 5, 2016)

Conductor


----------



## ABDeh88 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm an Assistant Conductor out of Denver. I had only one physical. Have you heard anything yet?


----------

